# Extreme 4 Week Cut



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all

I Just wanted to hear peoples opinions before I undertake my extreme cut.

I've been cutting for the last 6 weeks and have gone from 180lbs @ 17/18% BF

down to 175lbs @11/12% BF with a 2000cal diet.

Progress has now slowed and im considering the following diet For the last 4 weeks

Meal 1 Protein shake

Meal 2 Tin of Tuna

Meal 3 200g Chicken with Apple

Meal 4 Protein shake or tin of tuna

Meal 5 chicken/turkey/steak/fish with veg.

Meal 6 protein shake

Works out about 1500 cals with 230g protein.

I really want to reach 8% BF so going all out.

I train with Weights x4 PW for 45 mins & fasted cardio x6 for 45 mins.

Is this a bad idea and will it cause serious muscle loss.???

Also I must add Im currently on Test E 500mg PW & Winny 50mg tabs PD

cheers


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

the fact that you are using aas will help maintain muscle.


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

thats what i thought.... but is there a point where if you take cals to low + lots of CV even ASS wont retain muscle.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

cool m8t how much cardio are you doing ?


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

AM fasted CV x 6 pw


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

whats fasted cv m8t, do you do like fat burn or cardio, how long each do you do you cardio for ?


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

fasted is cv performed on an empty stomach before any food !!

usually do CV for 45 mins


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

How much weigh training are you doing on top of your cv M8t


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you sticking any fats into that diet mate?


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

What sort of cardio are you doing mate? I like the sound of this cut might give it a try myself


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Rotational Carb Diet will split your week Anabolic/Catabolic state. Helping to shift the fat and hold onto/dare is say build a little muscle. 7 weeks into RO-CHO diet and i'm down from 15st7lb to 14st2lb, with no LBM loss, and around 8% BF drop.


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

fats will come from EFA pills and the fish in meal 5, also sometimes add EVOO to my shakes.

At da mo i get loads of fats through eggs, nuts and peanut butter but the aim is to reduce cals further to continue with the fat loss


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Google "PSMF"


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomo1984 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I Just wanted to hear peoples opinions before I undertake my extreme cut.
> 
> ...


my diet is near enuf same and i have 3 weeks to go until holiday also trying to get below 8% , IMO i wud have post workout carbs definately to restore glycogen , 50g shud be enuf  , let me no how u get on !


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

bully said:


> my diet is near enuf same and i have 3 weeks to go until holiday also trying to get below 8% , IMO i wud have post workout carbs definately to restore glycogen , 50g shud be enuf  , let me no how u get on !


bully ill keep you informed pal.

Ive already adjusted diet slightly to include PWO carbs as I was getting very weak and was beginnning to dodge workouts.


----------

